# What Do You Do When Your Not Working On Your Own Breeding Pens !!!



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

You are building some for your club members  One of out guys needed a few more and asked me to help him out, we got this much done or I should say I hahhahaha. I am going to add some trim to the top and let him take them to finish them up next week sometime....


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

That what I should have built. Simple breeding pen who need a big old loft anyway. Maybe next time.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Do you have finished photos of these pens?


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice work. Are they gonna have 3 breeding sections or 6 each?


----------



## alejandro10352 (Jan 4, 2011)

looking good. Good work


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

What are the dimensions?
I'll work them out on Sketchup.


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

A couple of my breeding pens. Not finished in this pic, They are built in sections so this is just one on top of the other. They will be split down the middle with a piece of ply. Just havent got there yet. Wire floors so the droppings will just fall down on to a piece of wood that I can pull out and scrape. Have 10 of them, so room for 20 pair.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I was in Oklahoma City at the World of Wings recently. Their Gold Band breeders pens are 30" wide, 5' deep, and 7' high. Makes a pretty nice pen.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Im going to put the shingles on mine tonight then frame up the doors, getting close


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Wingsonfire said:


> You are building some for your club members  One of out guys needed a few more and asked me to help him out, we got this much done or I should say I hahhahaha. I am going to add some trim to the top and let him take them to finish them up next week sometime....


Are these built with 2x4's or 2x2's?


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

This is going to sound really ignorant but, does this mean that your loft has no nest boxes? The pairs go into the breeding pens to lay and raise young then go back to separate lofts during the racing season?


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Wayne Johnson said:


> What are the dimensions?
> I'll work them out on Sketchup.


I cant remember lol, next time I go over to my friends I will take some measurements and let you know


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

JRNY said:


> Nice work. Are they gonna have 3 breeding sections or 6 each?


They are 3 sections each..


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

sport14692 said:


> Do you have finished photos of these pens?


I will take a few picts in a week or two and post them..


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

sport14692 said:


> Are these built with 2x4's or 2x2's?


2x4's on the bottom and the rest of it is 2x3's


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*I go to work and work my BUTT OFF...................*


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I go to work and talk on pigeon talk all night--------


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I go to work and talk on pigeon talk all night--------


LOL, I TRY..........


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I have about 6 hour out of 8 to do nothing.


----------

